# Georgia Sweeeet Gum



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2013)

Roughed out a piece of sweet sweet gum from a trade Kevin and I did for barbecue sauce and wood. The colors in it are amazing. Its turned to 3/8 thickness and soaking in DNA right now. Color and grain like this just tests my level of impatience. 

[attachment=31261]


----------



## phinds (Sep 17, 2013)

OOOO ... that's gonna be really pretty when finished.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sure you did not use some of that sauce on it to enhance- Man that stuff is Prettyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 17, 2013)

That looks great! Its going to be amazing when you finish it!


----------



## Patrude (Sep 17, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Roughed out a piece of sweet sweet gum from a trade Kevin and I did for barbecue sauce and wood. The colors in it are amazing. Its turned to 3/8 thickness and soaking in DNA right now. Color and grain like this just tests my level of impatience.



 now that one has the look of a really interesting piece. Youre right, awesome coloring. Good luck with it


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 17, 2013)

Dang Scott that's going to be awesome! I need to start getting my hands on some of these gems....


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 17, 2013)

very very nice scott i need a vase like that ill have to see if i got some suitable wood to have one made hmmmm maybe the new guy  duck


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh! That's gonna be nice!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 17, 2013)

It looks great! I'll keep my fingers crossed during the drying!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome form and a great looking piece of wood too.  Nice turn Scott.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 17, 2013)

Scott, that is amazing. I knew you would do the wood justice. I just hope it holds together for you. Like I said I have not had any trouble drying it in my light bulb freezer kiln. Have not had a piece crack yet. 

I am happy to have shared it with you. And the sauce was great too.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 17, 2013)

Melanie says I didn't mean to send that piece. I sent the wrong one. Can you send it back and I will send you another one. She says it is gorgeous....


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like it's got every element of a super winner. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 23, 2013)

Update? Still in the DNA? We are all waiting patiently and you know how patient we all are.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 23, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Update? Still in the DNA? We are all waiting patiently and you know how patient we all are.



Only kept it in the DNA overnight. Talked to Doc - who has much more experience with the DNA soak that I - After talking with him I decided not to chance it. It is air drying, but much faster than Greg's Honey locust. It dropped 10 grams since yesterday, and is starting to reveal the different textures of the wood associated with the grain patterns. In other words you can feel the curl, and waves in the grain vs. the straight grained sections. That just means its getting close. I thought about stabilizing it like I did the Duckwood vase - I'm super pleased with that outcome, but I'm also afraid it would darken it so much that it would lose a lot of that color variation. Jury's still out on that...


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 23, 2013)

When I have rough turned this wood I have left it much thicker than you did. Maybe an inch. Couple of weeks in the light bulb kiln and it warps like crazy then it turns again into round. I hope that thickness doesn't cause a problem. I have a couple small bowls with the waves you describe.. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow that sure is purrrty! Hopefully it stays true enough to finish what you started.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 29, 2013)

Amazing things are coming. Drum roll please..................


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 2, 2013)

Another awesome piece!! great color and grain pattern


----------



## DKMD (Oct 2, 2013)

Man, that's sweet! I love the way that stuff turns and sands, and it's obviously not too hard on the eyes either!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2013)

That thing in spectacular Scott. Love everything about it. However you finished it, really brought out all those magnificent colors and figure. Really nice.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 2, 2013)

She's gonna cry. 

That is a beautiful work of art. Thanks Scott. I think I can replace this piece. Let me see what I can do. A piece of this Georgia wood needs to stay in New York.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 2, 2013)

That's just fantastic! That is some pretty wood, That deep curl is awesome, and a beautiful form, it's as good as it gets IMO...


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2013)

Outstanding!  You do great work, Scott - always enjoy seeing the pics you post of your works of art.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phinds (Oct 3, 2013)

REALLY beautiful, and very elegantly curved. Nice job !


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 7, 2013)

Well..............she cried.

Scott's beautiful turning finished it's return trip to Georgia today. Let me tell you, the pictures in no way let you know how special this turning is. It is a true work of art. It feels like glass. It is amazing to hold something this special in your hands. Superb craftsmanship and a flawless finish. Scott there is no way that I can ever thank you enough for returning this Georgia sweeeeeeet gum to us. Melanie is beside herself.

Now she realizes just how much of a rookie I am. Thanks for making me look bad.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2013)

I know the feeling. Every time we've received something from one of the turning wizards here we are humbled. Thankfully we have been on the receiving end of Scott's talent also, along with several other WB artisans.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh yea, and he sent extra prizes in the box. What an awesome guy. Thanks Scott. I will see if I can do those blanks some justice.


----------

